# Equalizer APO Compatible Example Configs



## Pernicio (Mar 8, 2014)

Hello, I'm new to REW and I'm trying to see if Equalizer APO can help me configure my setup, so that all the channels would sound more "lively", instead of plain flat. The problem is, that I'm currently unable to try and optimize my Equalizer APO settings by using REW, since my computer is in another room and I don't have the required extensions cords for my mic.

I would like to see config files generated for "Generic" or "FBQ2496" equalizer, which are compatible with Equalizer APO. The purpose is to get a first hand look at the ready config files and manually try and set the values properly, until I have the required equipment to do the optimization for my self (which could take a month or two), if even needed after that. I also personally like to learn by reverse engineering manually, when possible 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi,

(IME) , there's no need to mess around with cryptic configuration files ( for eqAPO ) if you just want to play with global EQ settings .

You are better off "playing" with the brilliant GUI front-end ( as created by jiiteepee ) called *fPEQGUI-10MC*.
- You'll still need eqAPO loaded on your computer ( as the "back-end" connected to this "front-end" GUI ) . 


( Click the pic )





:sn:


----------



## Pernicio (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow, thank you for the suggestion! I only found this much, much simpler GUI front for EQ APO, but didn't improve the overall sound as much as I hoped  I'll give this one a try ^^


----------

